
This psychologist’s “gaydar” research makes us uncomfortable. That’s the point - pwg
https://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2018/1/29/16571684/michal-kosinski-artificial-intelligence-faces
======
grawprog
>eyebrow-raising results

> In 2013, he co-authored a paper that found that people’s Facebook “likes”
> could be used to predict personal characteristics like personality traits

Really? No shit eh? Wow never woulda guessed that what someone likes is a good
way to guess their personality.

